# Multies and J. Ornatus..new arrivals!



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of the new guys I added last week, to an empty 20g long. I went with 6 Multies and 4 J. Ornatus..and so far so good. All seem to be very healthy and enjoying their new home. I've been wanting to keep Multies for a while now, so really loving watching them..tons of personality.



[url][/url]


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Tank looks great and I love the background and decor! The fish look like they've settled in very well and are exploring for the best shells.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Deeda!


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking good.
Most of my multi shells have turned white after 5-6 years, need to replace them, they look so much better with the banding/stripes.
Out of interest what do the fish cost where you are? 
Am in the UK, multis are around £9 and Julies £7-9. As Tangs aren't as popular as mbuna most places have stopped selling them and those that do tend to charge a small fortune,
Is a bit of a pain when trying to sell on any juvies or excess fish As there just aren't the buyers around.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

DNK,
I paid $15.00/each for the Multies.. and $10.00/each for the J. Ornatus
..plus boxing and air-freight (around $45.00) since I ordered them online.. but I also ordered several other fish for a co-worker, so we split that cost.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Kev,

The fish and tank look great ... :thumb:

What are you using for substrate ?

Hope you manage to get a pair out of the Julies this time around.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey, thanks! The substrate is mostly pool-filter sand, with a little bit of creek gravel and crushed up shells mixed in.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Kevin in Ky said:


> Hey, thanks! The substrate is mostly pool-filter sand, with a little bit of creek gravel and crushed up shells mixed in.


Interesting ... seems very white in the pictures ... looks to be the grain size I'm looking for.

What brand is it and where did you source it if you recall ?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

It does look quite a bit lighter in the pics than it actually is..but I did add in a little white sand from another tank last week.

It is called "AquaQuartz" High Purity Filter Sand.. from 'Fairmont Santrol'. I've still got an extra bag of it here in my office


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Any idea where you sourced it ?

Big box store ... local pool company ?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Bought it locally here at a pool supply store. I was looking at it in the tank last night..and it may be more like a 50/50 mix of White 'CaribSea' african-cichlid mix (with a little black sprinkled in)..and the pool filter sand, a few crushed shells etc.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks sweet Kev.

Multies are a blast.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Kevin in Ky said:


> Bought it locally here at a pool supply store.


Got it ... thanks ... :thumb:



Kevin in Ky said:


> I was looking at it in the tank last night..and it may be more like a 50/50 mix of White 'CaribSea' african-cichlid mix (with a little black sprinkled in)..and the pool filter sand, a few crushed shells etc.


I picked up some Caribsea Aragonite 'Special Grade Reef' (40 lbs) and another 30 lbs of Caribsea "Aragonite" from Petco ... which is a custom blend of Special Grade Reef and Aragamax "Sugar Sized Sand" ... and I was basically looking for something of similar grain size and similar coloration as the 'Special Grade Reef', in pool filter sand to create a mix and extend out the higher priced stuff.


----------



## koby (Jun 30, 2016)

Look great ! Goof job


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Where did you order the fish from? they look great!


----------

